# Thor - Ragnarok: Erster Teaser zeigt einen Thor mit Kriegsbemalung



## Kira345 (10. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Thor - Ragnarok: Erster Teaser zeigt einen Thor mit Kriegsbemalung* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Thor - Ragnarok: Erster Teaser zeigt einen Thor mit Kriegsbemalung


----------



## Svatlas (10. April 2017)

Wenn da nicht diese Musik wäre.....Die verhaut den ganzen Trailer! Thor vs Armor Hulk wird interessant  Der Rest vom Trailer haut mich auch nicht aus den Socken.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. April 2017)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Wenn da nicht diese Musik wäre.....Die verhaut den ganzen Trailer!



Led Zep paßt doch super dazu!


----------



## Worrel (10. April 2017)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Wenn da nicht diese Musik wäre...


Kulturbanause.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Led Zep paßt doch super dazu!



Vor allem geht es in dem Song auch noch um den "Hammer of the Gods" und um Valhalla.


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2017)

... Trailer ist gut, macht Lust auf mehr.

Täuscht mich mein Eindruck oder spricht Thor hier direkt den Zuschauer an? 

Das hat mich ein wenig an Deadpool erinnert. Nichts gegen Humor, "I know him! From Work!", aber bei dem Setting un dem Beginn des Trailers, Zerstörung einer ganzen Welt, bin ich hier etwas zwiegespalten.

Außerdem erinnert mich das Titelbild am Ende des Trailers an diesen Ubisoft Shooter mit dem 80er Flair, ich komm gerade nur nicht auf den Namen!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Humor, "I know him! From Work!", aber bei dem Setting un dem Beginn des Trailers, Zerstörung einer ganzen Welt, bin ich hier etwas zwiegespalten.



Man sollte bedenken, das Szenen in einem Trailer nicht zwingend chronologisch geschnitten werden.
Ich gehe stark davon aus, das die Szene in der Arena vom Anfang des Films stammt.
Weil eigentlich ist Ragnarok auch eine Art Roadmovie mit Thor und Hulk, die gemeinsam losziehen, um Asgard zu retten.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Außerdem erinnert mich das Titelbild am Ende des Trailers an diesen Ubisoft Shooter mit dem 80er Flair, ich komm gerade nur nicht auf den Namen!



Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon?


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon?


Danke! 

Schön wie man sich auf seine Ange ... äh ... Forenkollegen verlassen kann!


----------



## Svatlas (11. April 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kulturbanause.



pfff :p Ich mag die absolut nicht. Egal worum es da auch inhaltlich geht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. April 2017)

Svatlas schrieb:


> pfff :p Ich mag die absolut nicht. Egal worum es da auch inhaltlich geht.



Nun, wie sagte Lemmy von Motörhead, möge seine Seele in ewigem Frieden ruhen: Wenn du denkst, du bist zu alt für Rock 'n' Roll, dann BIST du zu alt dafür.


----------



## Svatlas (11. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Nun, wie sagte Lemmy von Motörhead, möge seine Seele in ewigem Frieden ruhen: Wenn du denkst, du bist zu alt für Rock 'n' Roll, dann BIST du zu alt dafür.



Nun mach mich nicht fertig  Ich habe die 40 gerademal überschritten...


----------



## Worrel (11. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rwn0R1PFUwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

